# Instinct stacking face composites



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I stole the link from @cyamitide who posted in in the Socionics subforum 

clickety click

I'm not entirely sure how accurate (or inaccurate) it is, since it seems that the composites consist of celebrities' photos only... decide for yourself.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

To me, Sp reads as if the person is looking out from behind glass. So radiates a general friendliness. And Sx seems like a targeted desire "You (singular) have my interest." 


Or to view it another way, the So-lasts have the warm friendliness removed. The Sx-lasts have the intense desire removed. And the Sp-lasts are right there with you.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with StellarTwirl. Each instinct has an overall expression and look to it. I don't think the actual layout or proportions of the face can be used to determine someones stacking, but the expressions certainly seem similar for each type. I guess it's like picking up on the vibe of a person and guessing their instinct. Sp seems a little guarded, so open and friendly, and sx focused and targeted.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

With the woman, it looked it was just her giving different facial expressions lol! There's a lot of stereotyping going on there. I am SP first, and there's no particular expression I wear most of the time. My SX first partner's eyes can go from focused and intense to distant in a matter of seconds. I haven't noticed the patterns shown there, irl. I am sure there's little to it, anyway. Still, at least they're looking at "expressions" not facial structure. Katherine Fauvre in her pseudo-therapist voice-- "Yes David. *nods* Twos are a heart type. Even their faces tend to be 'heart shaped'".

My brain just broke.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Boss said:


> With the woman, it looked it was just her giving different facial expressions lol! There's a lot of stereotyping going on there. I am SP first, and there's no particular expression I wear most of the time. My SX first partner's eyes can go from focused and intense to distant in a matter of seconds. I haven't noticed the patterns shown there, irl. I am sure there's little to it, anyway. Still, at least they're looking at "expressions" not facial structure. Katherine Fauvre in her pseudo-therapist voice-- *"Yes David. *nods* Twos are a heart type. Even their faces tend to be 'heart shaped'".*
> 
> My brain just broke.



I remember this video! XD I had this moment of: _But the heart symbol doesn't actually mean... And even if it did, why would... And even if all of that were true... WHAT??_ hahaha

But anyway, although I agree that people fluctuate from state to state, it's extremely possible to observe what someone's predominant settings are. I did this before I had any idea these things had names.

They're calling it "so/sp" but I might have described it by saying something like "He's friendly, but he has this really clean and starched vibe". And people who didn't pick up on this wouldn't have any idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

StellarTwirl said:


> I remember this video! XD I had this moment of: _But the heart symbol doesn't actually mean... And even if it did, why would... And even if all of that were true... WHAT??_ hahaha
> 
> But anyway, although I agree that people fluctuate from state to state, it's extremely possible to observe what someone's predominant settings are. I did this before I had any idea these things had names.
> 
> They're calling it "so/sp" but I might have described it by saying something like "He's friendly, but he has this really clean and starched vibe". And people who didn't pick up on this wouldn't have any idea what I'm talking about.


LOL. I suck at reading expressions. In the link shared, everyone looked the same to me. The only thing that stood out was that SO firsts were smiling.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha, @Boss, I knew you'd mention the Fauvres. Now someone has to make face composites of all Barbie dolls they typed.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Whenever I read/see this stuff it makes me think of when my husband and I made miis for our wii. My face is a cross between an eye roll and a 'don't fuck with me' glare and his is this total happy permagrin (he's a so/sx). They both look quite a bit like our default expressions. It's a little freaky. (And funny.)

This isn't to imply we don't have variations in our expressions but I think people have expressions they kind of fall into as a sort of rest mode. Mine's a little closed off but intense. His is very friendly, pleasant, and approachable.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sp/sx and my usual expression is apparently 'cold but with intense eyes'. Or, what my friend calls the 'stoner having an epiphany' expression. I am not actually a stoner...but I guess I look like one.


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

> *Contra-Flow: so/sp, sp/sx, sx/so
> *






I think I'm so/sp but I resemble the sx/so guy the most. That's what most of my ID pictures look like. Same expression. Some times my pictures look like the sp/sx guy, but very rarely. I never look like the so/sp guy above. Oh well..


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Interesting... I have that sp/so look. I am sp/sx


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

aconite said:


> Haha, @_Boss_, I knew you'd mention the Fauvres. Now someone has to make face composites of all Barbie dolls they typed.


I'd be totally willing to drop 75$ just to mock their ass using the pretext of an enneagram session. :laughing:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

My not-first impressions: 

The sp-firsts look... grey, like we're looking at them through a veil. Not a bad metaphor; I used it once, myself, in regards to sp/sx. Sp/so looks like the girl next door; so does sp/sx but the tomboy sort.

Soc-firsts look the "happiest." So/sp looks like the 2-happy, the "I'm going to be happy _no matter what_" kind. So/sx looks engaged, eager. I'm actually mildly attracted to the so/sx one, but not at all to the so/sp.

Sx-first looks intense. Sx/sp looks... I can't recall the word (there is one), but basically saying, "You know you want to come over." Maybe even a little haughty? Sx/so looks almost bored, but like she'd search the crowd for something/someone.

*I based this mostly on the female pictures; male is slightly different but overall the same.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

sx/so female composite looks very seductive


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

dfoster said:


> I think I'm so/sp but I resemble the sx/so guy the most. That's what most of my ID pictures look like. Same expression. Some times my pictures look like the sp/sx guy, but very rarely. I never look like the so/sp guy above. Oh well..


I think their male sx/so composite didn't turn out well, looks like it was spiked by some self-pres instinct because it looks somewhat different from the light and open female sx/so pic


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> sx/so female composite looks very seductive


I think both SX have very sensual features, which I find kinda silly. It only perpetuates the stereotype that SX = sexy. It's also a tad ridiculous that SO/SX are all so smiley. Stereotype much?


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

I personally think my face looks like the sx/sp, except I don't give off a sensual feeling or have sensual features. But my neutral face is pretty much intense and serious. I think when I am happy my face resemble sx/so or so/sx face.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Uhm, yeah, I don't know which of these I would compare myself to. I'm not really good at analyzing vibes. Facial expressions can change, and... well, lets see how well I can read these pictures.

The women: Sx/sp is stoned. So/sx is drunk. Sp/so is trying not to frown so no one will bother her about her lack of smiling. So/sp just realized a camera is pointing at her so she better smile. Sp/sx is pissed off. Sx/so is helping her plan your demise, but is having more fun with it.

The men: They all just look bland to me. >_>

(No offense to people who do resemble these pictures. :tongue


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

None of these faces fit me. They're all too happy.


----------

